# Tired Of Getting Locked Out!



## outtatown (Feb 15, 2005)

Had a long weekend in the OB, but it started a little rough. Here's my story:

When I got to my OB after a 2.5 hr drive, I unlocked the top lock of the front door and was able to get in it. Then, when I went back outside I got locked out.

So, here's my question: If the deadlock is locked, how am I unable to get into it without unlocking it? And if it's unlocked, why does it lock me out?

I've already spend $80 getting in to the d***n thing and this time I refused to pay another cent.

So, if anyone's interested (or is apparently as stupid as I seem to be) I do know how to "break in" to the OB without damaging anything...I had to. I refused to give another penny to the locksmith.

And, for those of you who may be wondering...yes, we have two sets of keys, yet somehow one set was in the camper. I've worked through that issue now, but I'm baffled why I keep getting locked out.

I can't even tell you how frustrated I was.


----------



## countrygirl (Apr 9, 2006)

Okay...I wanna know...how did you get in???

BTW....Yep I can tell you are frustrated.


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

The deadbolt is either out or in. When in locked position, it is out, just like your house deadbolt.

There should be no way the door will even close with the deadbolt locked.

I'm not entirely sure about the other lock, as it is a tapered striker, so it may close on you when locked.

Steve


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

I think PDX_Doug posted how to get in with a butter knife, I'll see if I can find the thread. Basically those locks only cost about $25 to replace - so might be cheaper to break the lock than pay a locksmith.


----------



## Burger (Dec 20, 2005)

outtatown said:


> Had a long weekend in the OB, but it started a little rough. Here's my story:
> 
> When I got to my OB after a 2.5 hr drive, I unlocked the top lock of the front door and was able to get in it. Then, when I went back outside I got locked out.
> 
> ...


My only thought would be if the other lock(not the deadbolt) was locked but not fully engaged or seated properly, until you closed the door when you came out. Or maybe I'm not understanding the situation right. I am curious to see what the problem is/was.


----------



## outtatown (Feb 15, 2005)

countrygirl said:


> The deadbolt is either out or in. When in locked position, it is out, just like your house deadbolt.
> 
> There should be no way the door will even close with the deadbolt locked.
> 
> ...


Steve,
That's what my DH said (when I called him and said, "you locked the deadbolt again!). He said, "honey bunny...(not really, but it sounds better than what he said) if the dead bolt was locked, you couldn't have shut the door in the first place".


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

outtatown said:


> Steve,
> That's what my DH said (when I called him and said, "you locked the deadbolt again!). He said, "honey bunny...(not really, but it sounds better than what he said) if the dead bolt was locked, you couldn't have shut the door in the first place".


Give up now, Shelly. These guys - they will stick together until they're dead!







Its that "brotherhood" thingy!!!


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Keystone has a service department that you can call with any questions that you have (574) 534-9430 or toll free (866) 425-4369

That lockout business would have me calling them in a heartbeat...I'd be pissed off too!









Dawn


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

huntr70 said:


> The deadbolt is either out or in. When in locked position, it is out, just like your house deadbolt.
> 
> There should be no way the door will even close with the deadbolt locked.
> 
> ...


You are right Steve
The other lock can be locked while door is open and just close door and it's locked

Don


----------



## kywoman (Feb 9, 2006)

Magnetic key holder. I have one with a car key placed under the Outback and one with the camper key placed under the car. Never locked out again!!!


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

kywoman said:


> Magnetic key holder. I have one with a car key placed under the Outback and one with the camper key placed under the car. Never locked out again!!!


Great idea there kywoman...in fact, last night at Linens n things I saw a key holder lock with a lanyard and you could make up your own combination to open it...I may go back for a couple of those


----------



## happycamper (Jul 26, 2005)

Outtatown sorry I don't know how to fix your problem but I do feel your pain.

Two weeks ago we got to the campground start going through the set up routine and the rear door won't open. We can't even get a key into the dead bolt lock. (And yes we have a 25 rs-s with 20 keys and we were using the right key.) This lock has been cranky every now and then. So DH figures it's stuck go inside and throw the manual switch it won't budge either







. So long story short we ended up taking the whole lock assembly off from the inside and doing the screwdriver "jimmy " thing till it poped open. Haven't locked the dead bolt since. It' s on the honey do list of repairs. We'll be watching to see what you find out 'cause ours started out locking and unlocking mysteriously .... We're thinking something is loose inside and it moves when the door if the door is shut hard?









Good Luck


----------



## biga (Apr 17, 2006)

The only lock we use is the deadbolt. That way we have to use a key to lock the door from the outside. If we leave the keys inside, the door won't get locked. However, we don't have small hands running around that may play with the locks either.


----------



## Greatblu (Apr 17, 2006)

Getting locked out is a pain, but as I stated in my last post... I got locked in the d.... thing TWICE. Our handle broke while we were inside the trailer and it won't open the door. I forgot about that and locked myself inside again while using the potty.

I've read a few posts on here about getting locked out so I took a spare key ring and put the extra trailer key, and a spare truck key, on the key ring and attached it to the trailer in a safe location. Nothing like getting locked in/out while in the middle of nowhere.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Y-Guy said:


> I think PDX_Doug posted how to get in with a butter knife, I'll see if I can find the thread. Basically those locks only cost about $25 to replace - so might be cheaper to break the lock than pay a locksmith.


Sorry, not me Steve.

As far as not being able to close the door with the deadbolt 'locked', that is true... in theory.
On one of our doors the deadbolt does not seat deeply into the casing when locked, I would not be surprised if a good hard slam would get the door to close, even with the deadbolt extended.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## outtatown (Feb 15, 2005)

Thanks, guys. Wade will contact Keystone and I'll let you know what happens.

In the meantime, we keep our keys (both) in the back bumper where the sewer hose used to be (we're at a seasonal site, so it's not yucky back there like you think...we have a pvc sewer line attached









We don't keep a key in the tow vehicle because we don't tow and we're never really sure when vehicle we're bringing...just seemed like a good idea to keep them both there......hidden.

That way, I give myself two chances to not lock myself out.


----------

